# The Center Problem



## el_gatoman (May 18, 2004)

Lots of rumors are around the net (Ray Allen etc.) but there were no rumors including some big players to end up our lack of a good center. I think last season showed us, that we need a big man besides KG who is able to concentrate the defense on him.

Well, we lost the LA series because of Sam's absence and unless I am very much mistaken, we can hold TroyHud (thought that he will definitely leave, but I would appreciate if he stays in Min) and that would end any discussion about a new PG or SG.

What do you think, will there be a new big man in the TWolves dress before the next season starts? Has anyone of you heard anything about that?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

It would be nice, but they're going to have a tough time finding someone. I'd just likely it if McHale would do _something_.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

i think tyson chandler would be a good option, there arent many big guys around who we could pick up with who we want to trade.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Any of the Supersonics Three Headed Monster at Center could be had in a trade. Of course none of them are good, but they give a solid body to work in the post.

I think Jerome James would be a good fit, especially because his contract expires after the season. Mentality wise though, he's a lot like Kandi Man.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

If we want to get a halfway decent center, we would probably have to trade for one. Probably wally.
Right now, we have old man Johnson, and pile-of-crap-kandi. If Kandi can improve a bit, that will help our situation greatly, but don't count on it.
If we look for cheap free-agent centers, here are some:
Joel Pryzbilla
Michael Doleac
Greg Ostertag (may be too expensive)
Keon Clark

Desperate measures:
Loren WOods
Sean Rooks
Tony Massenburg
samaki Walker


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It sounds like Woods has found a home in Charlotte, as he's playing more motivated lately. Outside of Ostertag, the rest should be reasonably available.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

We already has given Loren a chance to play, but he did not recieve a reasonable amount of playing times when he was with the organization. He admitted that he lost himself some confidence and don't get too motivated so that was why Flip rather bench him most of times.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

eddy curry???


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 15, 2003)

I think that Robert "Tractor" Traylor would be a nice signing for the Twolves as a backup center, because he has been fairly productive for the New Orleans Hornets over the past couple years and would give us a big body to throw around, but I wouldn't overpay to get him. 

I would love Stromile Swift, but he is a restricted Free-Agent so that limits our opportunities to get him and I think that Erick Dampier will be comanding more than we have to offer him, but if he wants to win a championship he may consider Minnesota. 


Another possibility at a bigman position is Chris Wilcox. I know he isn't a free-agent, but the Clippers are trying to clear room to obtain Kobe and I think Wilcox would be great next to KG, because he is extremely athletic and is very well built. 


I don't know if this would work, but the Clippers could use this to clear cap room

Chris Wilcox
Marko Jaric

for 

Ervin Johnson and a future first round pick


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 15, 2003)

I think that Robert "Tractor" Traylor would be a nice signing for the Twolves as a backup center, because he has been fairly productive for the New Orleans Hornets over the past couple years and would give us a big body to throw around, but I wouldn't overpay to get him. 

I would love Stromile Swift, but he is a restricted Free-Agent so that limits our opportunities to get him and I think that Erick Dampier will be comanding more than we have to offer him, but if he wants to win a championship he may consider Minnesota. 


Another possibility at a bigman position is Chris Wilcox. I know he isn't a free-agent, but the Clippers are trying to clear room to obtain Kobe and I think Wilcox would be great next to KG, because he is extremely athletic and is very well built. 


I don't know if this would work, but the Clippers could use this to clear cap room

Chris Wilcox
Marko Jaric

for 

Ervin Johnson and a future first round pick

I checked this on RealGm and it says that the trade is accepted, but i don't know if the Clipps would do anything like this


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

i would never trade a first round pick for wilcox.

I think our only choice is to hope that kandi will perform.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Dampier is the best choice at this point, a sign and trade kandi for dampier, the warriors actually get something back instead of losing dampier straight up.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> Dampier is the best choice at this point, a sign and trade kandi for dampier, the warriors actually get something back instead of losing dampier straight up.


I don't think Dampier would sign for that little money. If we did a sign and trade we would probably have to give them wally, or both kandi and EJ.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

no way do we lose ervin johnson. as little as his role is on the court, he's irreplaceable. he's a veteran who plays solid defense and rebounds, as of now, at his age, he's the best post player other than garnett on the roster. i can't say enough about ervin, he's a class-act and he deserves a shot at winning a championship, he won't get that in golden state.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Hopefully Flip can work on Kandi all summer and pull him up to adequate. He was the first pick, he should at least be decent.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, Doleac is out. 

I think Kandi is our only choice, and hopefully his arse would be owned a lot.


----------

